# Any Idea how much longer?



## specialed (Jan 28, 2010)

This plant seems to have darker hairs all of a sudden over the rest. I am at week 11-12 and the rest are not this dark. All trichomes are still clear. Am I still ok? any idea how much longer?


----------



## specialed (Jan 28, 2010)

here is a cleaner shot i think


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 28, 2010)

you need a 30x magnifer to see the triches to be able to tell when they are ready to harvest


----------



## specialed (Jan 28, 2010)

I have that and all are clear. So thats all i need to worry about no matter how dark the hairs get?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

they should be changing very soon....I know it is hard to be patient. dont worry about the hairs just the trichs.


----------



## specialed (Jan 28, 2010)

right on thanks yeah it is getting hard to watch them.


----------



## specialed (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it normal for the leaves to be dying off at this point (week 12) ?
they seem to be going yellow


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

yup very normal...


----------



## specialed (Feb 1, 2010)

cool thanks just wanted to make sure. How bad would that suck you wait this long then they die. DOHHHH!!!!


----------

